# iPad change.



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey, I am curious about how serial numbers and IMEI numbers work on iPad. If I had one lets say iPad 3 and I broke it. And got new one, would you notice it is different iPad? If you havent memorized Serial and IMEI. I am just curious.


----------



## Frick (Feb 27, 2021)

Why would you notice anything? It's the same as RMAing a phone or CPU or whatever.


----------



## qubit (Feb 27, 2021)

Yes, S/N and IMEI numbers would be different - this is how individual iPads are identified by the wider system, including Apple.

Why, are you thinking of deliberately breaking yours in order to get a replacement? Your wording seems to suggest this. Not judging you over it, just wondering.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 27, 2021)

Mess with the bull and you get the horns.. just saying..

Apple knows what components are in what. You cant take a camera out of a new iPhone and put it into the exact same model, it just wont work.

That's how locked down it is..


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Let's assume you accidently broke one you had borrowed and are sneakily trying to replace it hoping they don't notice.
Firstly the Apps on it will be different, secondly Apple Pay should be set up on the old device, accounts too, these can't be easily swapped over, they will need to be set up again.


----------

